# Editor für Apache FOP



## Hein_nieH (15. Feb 2015)

Hallo,

welcher frei erhältliche Editor unterstützt den Namespace von Apache FOP.:rtfm:

Ohne Unterstützung der Syntaxprüfung ist man chancenlos.

Ueber einen Hinweis wuerde ich mich freuen.

Gruss Hein_nieH


----------



## BuckRogers (16. Feb 2015)

Hallo Hein_nieH,

ich benutze privat und auch beruflich IntelliJ IDEA. Der fo-Syntax wird verhältnismäßig gut erkannt. Soll heißen, es stellt mich zufrieden, wenn auch einige Dinge nicht sauber klappen. ...

Nun gut, für das einfache editieren reicht wahrscheinlich die Cummunity Edition, ansonsten gäbe es da auch eine 30 Tage Testversion der Ultimate Edition.

https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/download/

IDEA ist eine sehr gute IDE, welche viele Programmiersprachen über JAVA hinaus unterstützt. Ein Blick hinein lohnt sich.
Man kann mit IDEA die fo-Skripte, generell Skripte, via integriertem XSLT-Konverter konvertieren. Somit hat man on-the-fly Einsicht ob die Daten auch ordentlich übernommen wurden.

Grüße


----------



## Hein_nieH (16. Feb 2015)

Hallo Rogers,

vielen Dank fuer die Information.
Ich werde heute abend mal den Editor ausprobieren.
Erkennt die Cummunity-Edition auch den fo-Syntax und ist diese Edition als Freeware erhaeltlich?

Gruss Hein_nieH


----------



## Hein_nieH (7. Mrz 2015)

Hallo,

habe mir den fo-Syntax, also fop.xsd, in visual studio eingebaut.
Ging einfacher als ich dachte und funktioniert prima.:toll:

Gruss Hein_nieH


----------



## dzim (9. Mrz 2015)

Also ich muss im Moment sagen, dass ich vom auf IntelliJ aufsetzenden Android Studio nicht wirklich geflasht bin und dne Hype nicht verstehe (mag sein, dass ich vielleicht nur die IDE noch nicht verstehe!).
Ich finde es nervig, dass unter Linux einige Layouts zerrissen sind (muss nicht IntelliJ selbst sein, sondern die AS-Erweiterungen) und ich finde vor allem den Speicher- und CPU-Bedarf mehr als happig (da war Eclipse ja Resourcenschonend gegen - und das will schon was heissen).
Finde einige Features ganz nett, aber bislang überzeugt es mich noch nicht wirklich, es besser als Eclipse zu finden. Ich muss es nur halt leider wegen der Android-Sache nutzen...


----------



## BuckRogers (20. Mai 2015)

Eclipse unterstützt doch auch Android Entwicklung.
Warum mich IntelliJ flasht ist: 
CodeHighlighting und completion zu nahezu allen Languages die ich für die Webentwicklung brauche.(HTML,JS,Java,CSS,FO,SQL,XML...)
FrameworkSupport vom allerfeinsten! 
JavaCodeCompletion ist besser als in Eclipse.
Die Navigation im Code und der IDE (OHNE MAUS jemals zu berühren). Einfach unschlagbar.
Wenn man die hotKeys kennt, dann will man nicht mehr weg. 
Es gibt noch viele andere Kleinigkeiten die das System abrunden. 
Inklusive DB support mit syntax für alle gängigen DB query languages.
Maven support inkl, Ant, Atlassian integration, Gradle und der ganze Schnickschnack.

Ja es frisst viel RAM und lädt öfter mal nach. Dafür schreibt man aber schneller Code


----------

